# Redfield ratio



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Alright, you are about to learn more about how a planted tank works:

If you haven't a clue what the Redfield ratio is read this. Follow the instructions if you have given up trying to combat algae. The approach is simple enough but of course all the other things (filtration, stable CO2, normal maintenance) need to be in place.

http://buddendo.home.xs4all.nl/aquarium/redfield_eng.htm

Use the calculator at the end of that page to see something very important: Note how easy it is to err either way - toward Blue-green algae or toward Green algae. And note how easy it is to fix.

Overall in your tank it is best to have excess Nitrogen. It is not good to have excess Phosphorus. This is a very profound simple fact and if you didn't know it it would be best to just memorize the previous 2 sentences as they appear above for now. ADA uses this "N > P" game by providing unending N (in the substrate) and adding daily drops of fertilizer containing P. In other words through AquaSoil + liquid ferts ADA keeps an eye on the Redfield ratio. Please note that ADA keeps both N and P extremely low in the water. Their water is basically void of nutrients if you ask the algae. The end result is stability and ease of handling of any potential issues.

Two interesting links in connection with the Redfield ratio topic:

1. Alfred Redfield is an American:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_C._Redfield

2. More about the Redfield ratio:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redfield_ratio


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice interesting read.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the first thing I have ever read that made me want to buy a really good test kit.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Best P and N test kits at an acceptable price. Professional.

P (down to 0.1 ppm, but not lower):
http://www.hach.com/phosphorus-orthophosphate-reactive-test-kit-model-po-19/product?id=7640214958

N:
http://www.hach.com/nitrate-test-kit-model-ni-11/product?id=7640220991&callback=qs

The idea remains clear, right? To get a feel what's right what's wrong and eventualy forget the tests.


----------

